# Grösse Heizspeicher



## philipp00 (13 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Vielleicht hat jemand erfahrung mit Heizspeicher.
Ich bin mir am überlegen wir gross ich meinen Speicher machen soll, ziel wäre das ich min 12 Stunden ohne WP auskommen würde, auch im Winter.
Wie gross würded ihr den Speicher machen bei 250m²  beheizter Fläche?
Habe mal einen 800l vorgesehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand erfahrung mit Heizspeicher.
> Ich bin mir am überlegen wir gross ich meinen Speicher machen soll, ziel wäre das ich min 12 Stunden ohne WP auskommen würde, auch im Winter.
> ...



Ich würde einmal sagen, diese Frage kann dir nur ein vernünftiger Heizungsbauer beantworten.

1. WW nur für Heizung oder auch Brauchwasser, FBH oder Heizkörper
2. Wenn Brauchwasser, wieviel Personenhaushalt

Da kommen viele Faktoren zusammen, Baujahr und Wärmedämmwerte deines Hauses,
was für Vorlauf- Rücklauftemperaturen usw. usw...


----------



## winnman (13 April 2021)

Und wenn es nur FBH ohne WW ist, dann brauchst du gar keinen zusätzlichen Speicher, die FBH ist da ganz locker ausreichend.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 April 2021)

Und wenn es nur für WW ohne FBH ist, dann brauchst du erst recht keinen zusätzlichen Speicher. Es sei denn, du hast drei vier Töchter, die mehrmals täglich duschen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2021)

Wegen dem Hinweis auf die Fläche tippe ich einmal, dass es um die Raumbeheizung geht. TE, woher kommt denn deine Anforderung mit den 12h ohne WP?


----------



## philipp00 (14 April 2021)

Es geht vorallem um die Fussbodenheizung und den Wirlpool, für das Brauchwarmwasser habe ich einen einzelnen Speicher.
Die Idee hinter der Speicherung kommt daher da ich einen Luft/Wasser WP einbaue und auf dem Dach eine PV habe, und das Ziel wäre den Überschussstrom optimal zu nutzen.
Der U-Wert iiegt bei  ca 0.15 W/m2K.


----------



## ducati (14 April 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand erfahrung mit Heizspeicher.
> Ich bin mir am überlegen wir gross ich meinen Speicher machen soll, ziel wäre das ich min 12 Stunden ohne WP auskommen würde, auch im Winter.
> ...



grundsätzlich kommts drauf an, wie gut Dein Haus gedämmt ist, also wieviel Wärmeleistung Du für die 250m² brauchst.

grob überschlagen bei 100W/m² bei -20°C Aussentemp. (nen altes Haus  ) und ner Reduzierung der Temperatur des Speichers von 60->40°C komm ich auf ne Puffergröße von 13m³...


also:

Arbeit W = 12h * 100 W/m² * 250m² = 300kWh = 1080000 kJ

Masse m = W / ( c * delta T ) = 1080000 kJ / 4,2 kJ/kg/K / 20K = 12857 kg

also ungefähr 13m³ 

bei nem gut gedämmten Haus usw... kommt man vielleicht auf 5 m³ runter

Rückwärts kannst Dir ja ausrechnen, wie weit Du mit den 0.8m³ kommst

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (14 April 2021)

philipp00 schrieb:


> Der U-Wert iiegt bei  ca 0.15 W/m2K.



mit Deinem U-Wert komm ich überschlagsweise auf:

Arbeit W = 12h * 1500m² * 40K * 0,15W/m²/K = 108kWh = 388800 kJ

Masse m = W / ( c * delta T ) = 388800 kJ / 4,2 kJ/kg/K / 20K = 4628 kg

also ungefähr 5m³

falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe 

Gruß.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (14 April 2021)

Nur mal so meine 5 Cent:

Bei bspw. Stiebel Eltron gibt es als höchsten Heizungspufferspeicher von der Stange eine Größe von 1.500 l, der kostet schon 1.300 €. 
Es gibt die auch "von der Stange" mit 3.000 l, aber dann hört es meines Wissens nach auf und du musst dir einen bauen lassen, selber installieren / dämmen / etc. pp. 

Wenn du den im Winter bei -10°C für 12h autark betreiben willst, dann musst du eine sehr hohe Temperatur fahren, wenn du bei eine Vorlauftemperatur von 45 °C im Winter benötigen solltest und die 20K Spreizung annimmst, dann muss dein Speicher also mit >65°C beladen werden. Wenn deine Wärmepumpe nur mit Solarenergie läuft, dann geht das ja noch von den Kosten her. Aber dann hast müsstest du das Ding in < 6h voll bekommen wollen - denn es ist Winter. Da braucht man nicht groß zu rechnen: Du brauchst ne mega fette Wärmepumpe. Rechnung in Simple: Die muss in 6h das schaffen, was das Haus in 24 h verbraucht. Wenn es 5 kW Heizlast hat, dann verbraucht es 24h * 5 kW = 120 kWh - das muss deine Wärmepumpe können, hat aber nur 6 h Zeit dazu, also muss die 120 kWh / 6h = 20 kW Heizleistung haben. Demnach müsstest du aber auch 20 kW * COP an Solarertrag haben. Es sei denn, ich vertue mich hier komplett...

Summiert man alle kosten auf, wird die riesige Investition sich vermutlich überhaupt nicht rentieren ("riesige" Wärmepumpe, "riesiger" Speicher).

Dann finde ich es schon interessanter, sich ein "Sonnenhaus" zu bauen, das ist nichts anderes, als ein riesiger Speicher, der das ganze Jahr mit Solarenergie geladen wird. Wenn man sich die Angebote von "riesigen" Speichern anschaut, machen die Unternehmen das immer mit Solarengerie.

https://www.haag-ortner.de/speicher/
https://www.jenni.ch/swiss-solartank.html

Ich möchte hier keine Träume zerstören, aber versuche das mal aus der "was ist an der Idee schlecht"-Sicht zu sehen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## winnman (14 April 2021)

Estrich:

250m² mal min 40mm: 250x0,04 = 10 m³  (Mindestens) = Dichte ca. 2 -> 20 Tonnen

Nicht gerechnet die "toten" Massen im Haus, (Zwischenwände, . . . )

Das Wärmespeichervermögen ist mehr als ausreichend damit du deine PV nutzen kannst ohne zusätzlichen Puffer. 8im Kernwinter wird die PV wahrscheinlich da nicht ausreichen, dann macht es aber immer noch Sinn die Luftpumpe am Tag zu betreiben, da hier meist höhere Lufttemperaturen vorhanden sind)

Wenn du tagsüber deine Vorlaufsolltemperatur um 1 bis 2° anhebst wird deine Raumtemperatur vielleicht um 1° überschwingen.
Nachts dann VL soll auf Normal, dann wird die WP nicht mehr laufen wollen (ausser es ist ganz Kalt).

Wasserspeicher ist eher Nutzlos, zu hohe VL mag die WP nicht, Temperaturerhöhung im Speicher ist damit nur in kleinem Band sinnvoll, Energieinhalt dann aber eher sinnbefreit.

hier kannst du dich da umfassend informieren, mit sehr gutem technischen Hintergrund (gibt natürlich auch genug Trolle und Querschläger): https://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/30/Waermepumpen


----------



## Plan_B (14 April 2021)

"Energieinhalt sinnbefreit" 

Bei einer WP sehe ich die WW-Speicherung ebenfalls als zweifelhaft an. Hier solltest Du wohl eher über ein ordentliches Batteriepaket nachdenken. Obwohl ich persönlich dem auch gespalten gegenüberstehe.
Zumindest braucht es weniger Platz als ein entsprechend dimensionierter WW-Puffer. Kosten-Nutzen und Wirkungsgrad beider Varianten blende ich aber aus.
Das Batteriepack rechnet sich vermutlich nur (so ein bischen), wenn Du nicht mehr zu den fett geförderten Solaranlagen gehörst.

PS: Ich hatte der Tage mit einem engagierten Elektromeister, der seit über 15 Jahren Photovoltaik baut und Solarthermie für Teufelszeug hält eine interessante Diskussion. Natürlich hab ich verloren.
Solarpaneele haben einen solaren Nutzungsgrad von optimistisch betrachtet unter 20%.
Schlechte Solarkollektoren haben einen solaren Nutzungsgrad von mehr als 65%, in der Regel 80...85%.
Auch in einer verlustfrei betrachteten Kombi Paneel+WP (COP optimistisch 1:4) komme ich da geradeso ran.


----------



## ducati (14 April 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Estrich:
> 
> 250m² mal min 40mm: 250x0,04 = 10 m³  (Mindestens) = Dichte ca. 2 -> 20 Tonnen
> 
> Nicht gerechnet die "toten" Massen im Haus, (Zwischenwände, . . . )



grundsätzlich gehe ich ja mit...

nur bei meinem Überschlag mit anstatt Wasser Beton würde es so aussehen:

Arbeit W = 12h * 1500m² * 40K * 0,15W/m²/K = 108kWh = 388800 kJ

Masse m = W / ( c * delta T ) = 388800 kJ / 1 kJ/kg/K / 10K = 38880 kg Beton 

(mal angenommen die mittlere Fußbodentemp. würde in den 12h geschätzt von 40°C auf 30°C absinken)

d.h. Du bräuchtest 8cm Estrich...

die "Toten" Massen im Haus bringen zwar auch etwas, aber halt nur 2K delta T maximal...

jedenfalls wollt ich mich nur etwas mit den Berechnungen einbringen. Über Sinn und Unsinn ließe sich ewig philosophieren... Ich steh eh auf dem Standpunkt, so einfach wie möglich zu bauen. D.H. ne günstige Erdgasbrennwerttherme und gut ist... Aber egal, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Viel hängt auch sicherlich vom Nutzungsverhalten in den Räumen ab und auch ob man das für -20°C Aussentemperatur betrachtet oder eher pauschal für ne durchschnittliche Temperatur im Winter von vielleicht 0°C und für die "par" kalten Tage halt die WP durchgängig betreibt. Und wieviel Solarstrom im Winter überhaupt zur Verfügung steht, das ist ja auch so ne Sache.

Also wenn man will, kann man sich sowieso alles in die gewünschte Richtung schönrechnen 


Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Bei einer WP sehe ich die WW-Speicherung ebenfalls als zweifelhaft an. Hier solltest Du wohl eher über ein ordentliches Batteriepaket nachdenken. Obwohl ich persönlich dem auch gespalten gegenüberstehe.



Den Batteriespeicher musst du im Winter auch erstmal vollbekommen.
Wir hatten im Bekanntenkreis auch schon die tollsten Diskussionen.
Die effizienteste / günstigste Lösung war ganz einfach bei Solarüberschuss die Raumtemperatur der FBH von 22° auf 25° anzuheben und das Gebäude als Speicher zu nutzen.
Da bei meinem Bekannten PV-Umrichter, WP und Heizkreise schon vernetzt waren, betrug die Investition 70€ für einen Raspberry mit Hutschienengehäuse  und Netzteil.
Programmierstunden und Streitstunden mit der Frau natürlich nicht gerechnet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (14 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die effizienteste / günstigste Lösung war ganz einfach bei Solarüberschuss die Raumtemperatur der FBH von 22° auf 25° anzuheben und das Gebäude als Speicher zu nutzen.



Ja, auf jeden Fall... Wenn man aber den ganzen Tag nicht im Haus ist, weil man erst um 18:00 von der Arbeit kommt, ist das aber auch irgendwie "unlogisch". Auf jeden Fall aber nur bei einem super gut gedämmten Haus zu empfehlen 

Gruß.


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall... Wenn man aber den ganzen Tag nicht im Haus ist, weil man erst um 18:00 von der Arbeit kommt, ist das aber auch irgendwie "unlogisch". Auf jeden Fall aber nur bei einem super gut gedämmten Haus zu empfehlen



Naja die Kennwerte des Hauses sind bei einer Wärmepumpe sowieso extrem wichtig.
Wenn das Haus nicht zur Wärmepumpe passt, dann ist es sowieso "lustig".

Beim Gebäude als "Speicher" kann man übrigends mit den Bodenbelägen unheimlich viel Einfluß nehmen.


----------

